# Sunday's Show and Tell...8/27/17



## jd56 (Aug 27, 2017)

Where did our Summer go?

Praying for those dealing with the rath of Hurricane Harvey.

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 27, 2017)

Seems like we didnt really even HAVE a summer here..Just some super humid days..
I picked this up the other day..Started a thread in antique bicycle forum trying to ID it.no luck exactly yet..A SWEET set of original Torrington Signal pedals,a pile of NOS ladies Signal pedal glass reflectors,2 ladies Columbias(1 postwar for free ,1 prewar for $25,which btw..was almost thwarted by a few crybabies ..Im now helping the owner sell his Vector BMX bike for top dollar )
And an awesome running moped/scooter for $300 for my awesome friend Randy who has done COUNTLESS things for me at my house,recently helping rebuild my 64 Shasta camper


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2017)

Went to a Gypsy/Hippie fair yesterday.It was really kool.WHERE ARE THE BIIES IN MY AREA ??................Us old guys remember Wild Bill Hickok and Jingles.lol.......Lone Ranger guitar?? Never heard him sing......


----------



## JKT (Aug 27, 2017)

picked up a few tools this week... from one extreme to the other.. first up are some miniatures.. this little vise has a patent date of.. June 16 1885 H&B ... the other vise, the photos don't capture its true size.. its a massive monster !! it weights in at 200lbs. with 7" jaws.. its 31" long closed and 13" tall.. it was used in a railroad shop and made by Prentiss. it has a rear swivel jaw so it can hold irregular shaped items.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't know what happened this week I must of bumped my head or something, I bought a couple of seats and nothing DELTA


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 27, 2017)

This 36' with AMC Flash badge arrived in the mail Tuesday.  Got it rolling on a set of Johns tires.


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 27, 2017)

First "new" bike since I was 10. It's a left over but very smooth


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 27, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> First "new" bike since I was 10. It's a left over but very smooth
> 
> View attachment 666561



Nice. You live in a great area to put some miles on it.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 27, 2017)

I never paid much attention to these early DX models, but when this one popped up, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## frank 81 (Aug 27, 2017)

Finished wrenching on this C Model Yesterday, Rides Smooth.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 27, 2017)

I know this is kinda bicycle related ,after all this 77 Dodge b200 has been my bike hauler for at least 17 years (bought from original owner out of Las Vegas back in 2000) ..Took it to the Hilltop street fair and car show yesterday and ended up with a coolass trophy! Had my 37 Schwinn Ba67 displayed as well ,cruised around ,lots of attention ..Fun day ! BLACKTOP REBELS CAR CLUB ROCKS!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 27, 2017)

I got a world badge for 28 bucks and then cleaned the paint off. most of the green paint was already missing. 

also bought some crusty Schwinn script grips, and a pair of "Flex Grip" grips came with them


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 27, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I never paid much attention to these early DX models, but when this one popped up, I just couldn't resist.
> View attachment 666564



Oh man that's sweet, love those white fenders.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 27, 2017)

Had a great week just got this stuff today at a hoarders storage unit. Original middle weights and repop phantom tons of s2 and s -7' parts galore...Plus my motobike.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 27, 2017)

View attachment 666658 View attachment 666659 View attachment 666660 View attachment 666661 View attachment 666662 View attachment 666663 Had a great week just got this stuff today at a hoarders storage unit. Original middle weights and repop phantom tons of s2 and s -7' parts galore...Plus my motobike.


----------



## kunzog (Aug 27, 2017)

Thursday I drove from South Carolina to Florida to pick up my new 2017 Ford Transit gargo Van.  130" wheelbase, Medium Roof with 6 feet of height to stand up in, 10 feet of cargo space from behind seats to rear door.  Gold, I looked all over the east coast to find one that was not white in color. Next step adding a foldup dinette/bed.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 27, 2017)

That's an awesome load you got there.
Might I suggest some packing blankets the next time you're gonna make a haul like that.
Those bikes looked pretty clean, and it's a shame to unnecessarily add more scratches to such nice original paint.
No malice intended, just some friendly advice from the Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange Preservation Society.


redline1968 said:


> Had a great week just got this stuff today at a hoarders storage unit. Original middle weights and repop phantom tons of s2 and s -7' parts galore...Plus my motobike.
> 
> View attachment 666664


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 27, 2017)

My pix,Friday local Craigslist 













Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 27, 2017)

kunzog said:


> "...with 6 feet of height..."
> Older I get, the better that sounds.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 27, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> That's an awesome load you got there.
> Might I suggest some packing blankets the next time you're gonna make a haul like that.
> Those bikes looked pretty clean, and it's a shame to unnecessarily add more scratches to such nice original paint.
> No malice intended, just some friendly advice from the Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange Preservation Society.



There just post war bikes a little patina won't hurt......  :0


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 27, 2017)

kunzog said:


> Thursday I drove from South Carolina to Florida to pick up my new 2017 Ford Transit gargo Van.  130" wheelbase, Medium Roof with 6 feet of height to stand up in, 10 feet of cargo space from behind seats to rear door.  Gold, I looked all over the east coast to find one that was not white in color. Next step adding a foldup dinette/bed.
> Nice!! I'd love to have one of these set up to haul bikes in.
> 
> View attachment 666738
> ...


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 27, 2017)

Patina and scratches are two different things. But there only post war middle weight Schwinn's, so no harm


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 27, 2017)

Went  to a bike show at a  brewery yesterday. Picked up a 1936 American Flyer girls bike. The 1950 Huffman girls bike and two sets of fenders ( a Higgins colorflow set and a NOS  green set) were thrown in for free just so I would take the 36 Flyer home. It happened as the show wound down and the seller didn't want to take it home. He's had it on CL for about a year. Also picked up a motorbike truss fork that I first thought was Westfield but realized it was a Monark one after I got home.


----------



## rickyd (Aug 27, 2017)

Love me some Sundays here on the Cabe!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 27, 2017)

Picked up this stuff from one yard sale


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 27, 2017)

Just picked this one up. 64 Schwinn Continental Tourist 10-speed. This thing is an absolute time capsule. Nicest OG Coppertone paint I've ever seen. Chrome is flawless as well. No cracks in the OG tires.


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 27, 2017)

Found a collapsible "Cyclist's Cup" dated Feb. 23, '97, (I'm assuming from their outfits it's 1897, not 1997 ;o) I love the relief of a guy and girl on a tandem; there's a mile marker stone on the ground in front of them too showing mile 10 of 70!

But, I got a nice surprise when I opened it... inside were 2 medals, both looking like racing winner's medals, and two pins; one for Whitehead & Hoag, dated 1896, and the other for the League of American Wheelmen dated 1898.

Fun TOC bike stuff to find at a little local sale with a surprise inside I didn't see until I got home... . Happy Sunday, and prayers for the folks in the gulf states battered by Harvey.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 27, 2017)

A crispy and hole-ridden lit-big-tank '40 Huffman came my way; I greased the bearings and changed the tires today.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 27, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A crispy and hole-ridden lit-big-tank '40 Huffman came my way; I greased the bearings and changed the wheels today.
> 
> View attachment 667166



Whoa, where'd you find that?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 27, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Whoa, where'd you find that?



A fellow Caber who hails from Virginia & Michigan...


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 27, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A crispy and hole-ridden lit-big-tank '40 Huffman came my way; I greased the bearings and changed the tires today.
> 
> View attachment 667166



Find of the week!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Aug 27, 2017)

I ran into this beautiful Oldsmobile. Just wanted to share.



 
Not bike related, but I did buy these flowers and plant for myself.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 27, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> I ran into this beautiful Oldsmobile. Just wanted to share.
> View attachment 667204
> Not bike related, but I did buy these flowers and plant for myself.
> View attachment 667206



Ran in to it?  Was the owner pissed?


----------



## Pedal pushers (Aug 27, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Ran in to it?  Was the owner pissed?



I came across * 
;-D


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 27, 2017)

Nothing to show from my week long trip to Salem Oregon for the Total Eclipse...it was all consumed, but I did score a few things this weekend at our local street fair....
Henry Miller Poster, I am in search of the book after finding this poster from the Henry Miller Library in Big Sur.


 

 

 

 

 
Sprocket Man Comic from Stanford University.....

 

 

 

 

 
6' diameter propeller from the local street fair, I am going to hang it on the outside of my building and make it turn slowly......

 
Harley bubble tanks with some creative striping.....

 

 

 
Day on the Green #8, October '76, Oakland Coliseum, 3' x 5'. The Who and Grateful Dead, 50,000+ people. The photographer is my step-daughters uncle, Fred Arellano. He got his start at the Monterey Pop Festival shooting Jimi Hendrix and the rest of the crew in '67, he was a high school kid with a camera he checked out from the photography department. at Monterey High School. He lived a block away from the fairgrounds, and thought it would be cool to go and shoot some photos.....his collection of black and white photos from those days are amazing. I like this photo for its  ephemeral quality, and I got the family discount. 


 
Here is Daltry at that same concert. Fred gave me this photo, and another of The Who at Monterey Pops Festival.......

 
6' Propeller, I had to have it!


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 28, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A crispy and hole-ridden lit-big-tank '40 Huffman came my way; I greased the bearings and changed the tires today.




Damn! That's a really nice bike... holes and all. Lovely to see.


----------



## JKT (Aug 28, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> Nothing to show from my week long trip to Salem Oregon for the Total Eclipse...it was all consumed, but I did score a few things this weekend at our local street fair....
> Henry Miller Poster, I am in search of the book after finding this poster from the Henry Miller Library in Big Sur.
> View attachment 667223 View attachment 667224 View attachment 667225 View attachment 667226 View attachment 667227
> Sprocket Man Comic from Stanford University.....View attachment 667229 View attachment 667230 View attachment 667231 View attachment 667232 View attachment 667233
> ...




the propeller is awesome !! the HD tanks are called Fatbob  tanks ..


----------



## partsguy (Aug 28, 2017)

*At the Fairborn swap, I bought a bunch of parts I needed, but I also bought this girl...pretty ain't she? In my opinion, this is actually a somewhat rare combination. Deluxe 1955 Huffy Customliner in a very-uncommon green and cream two-tone, optional Bendix Aviation 2-Speed, optional Delta Jet headlight, full chrome peaked fenders, deluxe carrier, matching OEM streamers, and standard horn tank. NO rust and very near-mint original rims and paint. She needs very little.

I pondered, back and forth, on buying this beauty. Just as I was about swoop in for the kill, a kind man bought her and brother. She would not fit on the rack the gentleman owned and decided I should have her - for an even better price!

No, I will not part her. Too special, too unique, too beautiful, and fun to ride! Me, the gentleman, and Mr. Hearn (seller) were pleased to see her go to a good home - AND NOT BE PARTED OUT. Perish the thought! Ironically, I do need that exact light for the red Radiobike, if anyone has a spare.

Imagine, if you will, a snowy winter day, and a nice Christmas 'foto of Miss Green with the red Radiobike together? Maybe the blue one too? Oh, what a display!!

Plans: Tank restoration (repainted, needs finished), light repair, wheel truing, crank adjustment, and rear hub adjustment.*


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Bought this fantastic new book from my local bookshop a couple of weeks ago.
Now I've read it I can thoroughly recommend it. 
Plus ça changé, plus çest la même chose.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 28, 2017)

Ahh!
That Day on the green picture sure brings back the memories.
I went to the 4th of July, Day on the Green, 1979.
Journey, J. Geils Band, Nazereth, Thin Lizzy.
Bill Graham was the man!


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 28, 2017)

How about Monday show and tell


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 28, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> How about Monday show and tell
> 
> View attachment 667749
> 
> ...



Damn, Where'd ya find that?


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 28, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Damn, Where'd ya find that?



It found me


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 29, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> It found me



Those are the best kind of bikes. I've had a few of those.


----------



## PackRatBikes (Jan 10, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A crispy and hole-ridden lit-big-tank '40 Huffman came my way; I greased the bearings and changed the tires today.
> 
> View attachment 667166



wow!!


----------



## Kansan (Jan 10, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> Nothing to show from my week long trip to Salem Oregon for the Total Eclipse...it was all consumed, but I did score a few things this weekend at our local street fair....
> Henry Miller Poster, I am in search of the book after finding this poster from the Henry Miller Library in Big Sur.
> View attachment 667223 View attachment 667224 View attachment 667225 View attachment 667226 View attachment 667227
> Sprocket Man Comic from Stanford University.....View attachment 667229 View attachment 667230 View attachment 667231 View attachment 667232 View attachment 667233
> ...



Any idea what that is, attached to H. Miller’s bike B.B. crank location. Thx


----------

